# Are skyscrapers the signs of the economical development?



## Archiconnoisseur (Nov 4, 2004)

Pyongyang has more skyscrapers than Washington, D.C. does. I guess that means Pyongyang is more developed? :hahaha:


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

wjfox2002 said:


> London is one of the world's biggest financial centres, but has only a handful of skyscrapers.


Handful???? :eek2: London has one of the best skylines of Europe and some of the best skyscrapers...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

kroteeni said:


> Of course not. Many poor places have them whereas many rich places do not.


Could you give examples please?


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

wjfox2002 said:


> London is one of the world's biggest financial centres, but has only a handful of skyscrapers.


Those are two great pics.


----------



## AdamDeLonge (Aug 16, 2005)

NORWAY is the most developed country (and with better life-standing, and they don't have skyscrapers.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

AltinD said:


> Yes Dubai is a backward, primitive Middle Eastern city while Atheen is a highly developed European one, that looks nothing like a typical Middle Eastern city, as some here say. et:


Dubai isnt a backwards city you idiot. Dont say that crap please. And Athens is a Developed European City...something that Tirana isnt.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

skyscrapers are *A* sign of economic development. but they are not *the* signs.


----------



## didu (Jun 13, 2005)

^^ You just shamelessly copied my comment, didn't you?


----------



## skyscraper_1 (May 30, 2004)

wjfox2002 said:


>


London looks very modern-futuristic in this picture. Its awesome!


----------



## neilio (Jan 12, 2005)

Der wahre Heino said:


> yes.
> there are very few skyscrapers in europe and it its the poorest continent.


did you just say Europe is the poorest continent?!!??!?!?!?!


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Kuvvaci said:


> Handful???? :eek2: London has one of the best skylines of Europe and some of the best skyscrapers...


LOL, you are funny!

For the size and importance of London, the skyline is small. Just comapre it with New York or chicago.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

neilio said:


> did you just say Europe is the poorest continent?!!??!?!?!?!


Europe is the poorest continent just looks at the amount of skyscrapers!


----------



## rark (Dec 20, 2004)

Take Japan for example... it doesnt have many skyscraper does it? 
They are only mostly low rise but look at the country's economy? :O


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

didu said:


> ^^ You just shamelessly copied my comment, didn't you?



eeesh. my bad. i hang my head in shame


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

To me a skyscraber a sort of like a neon billboard... It's beautiful and does a great job of getting attention, but it's what's behind the billboard that really count's if you look at it finacially....


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Its a sign, just not the only one.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

No, they're not


----------



## philbern (Jun 14, 2005)

Blah blah blah. What skyscraper? What development? If a skyscraper has a substantial impact to the economy and conversely, if a healthy economy propels the building of skyscrapers, then of course there is development. The physicality of a skyscraper ALONE does not translate to development. It is not infrastructure. If a country overbuilds skyscrapers and half of it is unoccupied, the economy is obviously sick. So there.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

rark said:


> Take Japan for example... it doesnt have many skyscraper does it?
> They are only mostly low rise but look at the country's economy? :O


Japan is a skyscraper country...There is nothing else except skyscraper...


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

.::G!oRgOs::. said:


> Dubai isnt a backwards city you idiot. Dont say that crap please. And Athens is a Developed European City...something that Tirana isnt.


Tirana certanly isn't a developed city yet, that's why I don't really regread being moved from there, however Athens was never in my field of sight, neither to move (absolutely not), nor to visit. :tongue3:


----------

